# (delete)



## optimisticair (Dec 3, 2021)

ugbodybuilding.com/threads/does-mk-677-cialis-cock-pump-jelqing-increase-cock-size-srs.35671/page-4
^ posted here to not clutter up this forum. Keeping all updates in this thread.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 3, 2021)

optimisticair said:


> natty cock building


Are there competitions


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 3, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Are there competitions


lmao maybe in the future.
rn it's a new frontier of bodybuilding.


----------

